# Guidance on Spring Bar Plier Tools



## dcampb (Nov 3, 2019)

Long-time reader, first-time poster here. I'm looking to purchase a spring-bar plier tool for help in changing straps on a Sinn watch that is an absolute bear to remove its spring bars. There seems to be a significant spread in cost for the tools. Hodinkee has one for $200, which seems quite steep, and there are several on Amazon closer to $40, which seems more reasonable. However, the Amazon reviews indicate that the cheaper tools can be quite delicate, specifically the tips. Any guidance on whether dropping $200 is really necessary is greatly appreciated. I searched through previous threads and there wasn't a ton of information. One older post suggested Horotec tools. They appear to have a plier tool for $120 as well as a spring bar tweezer for $40. Does anyone have experience with the tweezers? Thanks!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great post! I’ve been curious not only about which specific tool works well, but also how well these tools work in general on those stubborn spring bars that seem to require the simultaneous depression of both sides. And is there any tried and true procedure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

the cheap Amazon kits come with a spring bar tool, the tip snapped on mine 1st use so definitely no good. Having said that the kit still comes in handy, even if just for the pin pusher...

and so, I will be watching this thread as also in the market


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a Bergeron 6767 spring bar tool that I bought from Amazon for $20 for removing leather straps. It replaced a cheap Chinese tool that came with a cheap set of watch tools and it's far superior.

I then wanted a tweezer style to be able to easily remove bracelets and didn't want to spend the money on the Bergeron. I saw a lot of cheaper ones on Amazon but worried about the quality. I settled on the Horofix one from Esslinger for $89. It works great and is very good quality. Here's a link.

https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-w...SQ4GA50UB6_j-h-s1Wwht2VsEZLFah-waAq5IEALw_wcB

Edit: I did a search and found this thread where others didn't like the Horofix tool. I've only used it twice and have had no issues, but just as an FYI I thought I would include the link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/bra...x-bergeon-6825-a-3864514.html#/topics/3864514


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don’t buy a cheap springbar tool as it may let you down at a really awkward time (mine did).
I use a Bergeon 6767 rather than a plier type and find that it does everything I ask of it.


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

I bought what I thought was a better quality pair of spring bar pliers from Amazon. It was not that expensive so I thought I would give them a try. 
They worked fine for the first few times then the tips broke. I eventually went to Esslingers and bought good replacement tips to use on the pliers I bought from Amazon. 
So far so good. 
The pliers handles were fine it was just the tips. I ended up buying the tip size's I use the most.
I also have a Bergeon 6767 I use on leather straps.


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

I have the horofix, so far so good.

And I just read that post PetrosD shared... amy problem seemed to be top related, the instructions for the Horowitz say the Bergeon tips are a direct replacement.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

As other members have suggested, the Bergeon 6767 (with either standard tip and/or fine tip) is quite good for most straps. For hard-to-remove bracelet(s), I recommend considering the Bergeon 6825.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

71 TRUCK said:


> I bought what I thought was a better quality pair of spring bar pliers from Amazon. It was not that expensive so I thought I would give them a try.
> They worked fine for the first few times then the tips broke. I eventually went to Esslingers and bought good replacement tips to use on the pliers I bought from Amazon.
> So far so good.
> The pliers handles were fine it was just the tips. I ended up buying the tip size's I use the most.
> I also have a Bergeon 6767 I use on leather straps.


Have a look through the Do You Have a Toolkit thread..As stated it's the tips that are most subject to breaking.I recently tried a pair of the $25.00 tweezers,tips broke very first use..I find the small fork tip on the standard type tool worked best.I use the Bergeon 6111 as I really like the wide flat tip for thick straps..


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I have the 6767 and 15 other similar tools and they are just fine but I sprung for the Bergeon 7825 Tweezers and the difference it night and day.

I was going to save a bit of money and go with the Horotec, which is probably fine but I read in a few places to just pop for the Bergeon tool and I did and I am happy that I listened.

https://www.esslinger.com/bergeon-7825-spring-bar-tweezers/

With these, removing or installing a bracelet or a tougher to remove/install strap or sizing the Rolex clasp on my OP39, (no holes for micro adjust on the clasp) is SO EASY and SO QUICK without any scratches whatsoever if you are careful that it makes using a single tool for these jobs almost barbaric.  I can never go back to the old way.

I wholeheartedly recommend the springbar tweezers, whatever brand you choose. They can be pricey but I think that after the first use, you'll thank yourself for spending the money.


----------



## dcampb (Nov 3, 2019)

Sounds like the Bergeron tools are the way to go vs. Horotec. Will probably pull-the-trigger on either the plier or tweezer style. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Rearmount (Sep 5, 2015)

Agreed with the Bergeon 7825. Along with Otto Frei's FB-504 (the exact same tool that Bergeon slapped the 6111 name on), that will handle nearly all strap/bracelet changes.


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

For regular spring bar tool I started with cheap tools and eventually got curious and bought the Burgeon 6767. Not much of a difference at all to me - I don't find it easier, safer, or more satisfying to use than the cheapies.

Then I got a Sinn with very stiff spring bars and tight tolerances on the end links, and decided I should get some spring bar pliers.

I went with a cheap option off eBay and the thing is a pain to use. I've snapped just about all the tips that came with it and eventually just tweaked my technique with a regular spring bar tool. I can't say if the expensive pliers are good, but I can say that my experience with cheap ones has been poor.


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

Does anybody know if the pin end of the Bergeron 6767 fits in the holes in the Grand Sekio lugs? My chinese one is too thick

thanks


----------



## Getonuppa (Jan 10, 2020)

I tried to change the SS bracelet on my Breguet XXI using just a spring bar tool, and it was hard as hell. I'd definitely recommend trying tweezers instead.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

First, occasionally people think these work with straps but pliers and tweezers only work with bracelets. Of the two I prefer the pliers.

Over the years I have ended up with all three options of pliers, Bergeon, Horofix and knock offs. 

The knockoff pliers I got work fine but the tips are junk, they can be replaced with Horofix or Bergeon tips if they are faithful knockoffs of the Bergeon.

The Horofix are excellent and I find them essentially as good as the Bergeon and they come with two sets of forks so you can use the fine for Rolex and the wider for most everything else. The set runs $90 and it is what I would recommend. If you are using the tips for a knockoff for Rolex get the 1.0 and for everything else get the 1.4 they run $17 for each PAIR. They are made in China but for average use they are quite adequate.

The Bergeons will run you about $150 (ofrei) and come with one set of tips. You pick the 1.1 mm for Rolex 1.3 for most everything else. Extra tips are $20 EACH.


Cheap but adequate knockoff pliers and replace the tips with Horofix or Bergeon

Better and more than adequate for the average user get the Horofix set

I just want the best get the Bergeons


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

I bought the cheap green tweezers and they are junk. The tweezing action is too unstable, and the weak/brittle tips just snapped off. They are reversible but the screws are seized so unable to remove without more force than I can be bothered applying.

Next I bought a cheap(ish) version of the plier type tool (that looks a bit like a compass). It works well.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

I highly recommend the Horofix. I have added bracelets to two watches with really tight end link clearance.........GSAR and Oris 65, and then swapped them on and off numerous times with no tip breakage. They work well.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vinegar said:


> I bought the cheap green tweezers and they are junk. The tweezing action is too unstable, and the weak/brittle tips just snapped off. They are reversible but the screws are seized so unable to remove without more force than I can be bothered applying.
> 
> Next I bought a cheap(ish) version of the plier type tool (that looks a bit like a compass). It works well.


Are these the ones you bought? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082PZR54S/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AET9B0FNKDKRC&psc=1

Which pliers did you get?


----------



## d__emerson (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine fits.


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

ilitig8 said:


> First, occasionally people think these work with straps but pliers and tweezers only work with bracelets. Of the two I prefer the pliers.
> 
> Over the years I have ended up with all three options of pliers, Bergeon, Horofix and knock offs.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That sums it up well for a noobie.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 14964231
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the Horofix. I have added bracelets to two watches with really tight end link clearance.........GSAR and Oris 65, and then swapped them on and off numerous times with no tip breakage. They work well.


I have a Horofix and only use it for removing bracelets without drilled lugs. Mounting bracelets with a regular spring bar tool isn't much of an issue for me and driiled lugs, like the ones on a GSAR, make removing a bracelet a breeze without using the Horofix.


----------

